# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  O que será?

## Hugo Duarte

Boas,

alguém sabe identificar aquilo que está na rocha, amarelo?
Também me apareceu noutra rocha mas em branco.



Abraço
Hugo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Hugo.

Parece-me uma espécie de esponja ou ser filtrante. É útil para o sistema.

----------


## Hugo Duarte

A foto não tem grande nitidez. A ver se amanhã consigo tirar uma melhor.
De vez em quando lá aparece nas rochas. Parece ser feito por pequenos tubinhos. nunca tinha visto!

Mas tal como aparecem, desaparecem. 
Mas se é bom, não se mexe  :SbOk:  

Abraço
Hugo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Hugo
São esponjas não fazem mal e se desaparecem é porque alguém as come.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Esponjas, vermes, cracas, ascídias, hidróides...muita coisa cresce nos reef's, no meu todas as semanas aparecem coisas assim e outras desaparecem, isso e normal, em todos os reefs as coisas morrem e crescem, é apenas um equilíbrio.

----------

